# Bitch absorbed puppies very late....PLEASE READ



## Benny1234 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,

Not so much looking for advice but thought I would post this info. I have had English bulldogs in the family for many years. We are not avid breeders so to speak but have had an occasional litter over the yeasts. My bitch who is 2.5 years old was mated successfully and confirmed at a scan at 6 weeks. Discussion with the vets and as previously aware, an elective ceserean was decided best for her. Now bare in mind she has been back and forth the vets for monitoring, pups felt moving by the vet last week. She went into vets yesterday for check and decided that was the day. 

Left her there came home awaiting the call. Vet called and said that he had some bad news. My heart was in my mouth, thought something was wrong with the bitch. He advised that she had been anaesthetised ready, upon inspection could only feel a small mass, decided to X-ray before operation, bitch is not pregnant. This baffled him as much as myself and my husband. He advised that he has never known a bitch to do this so late, she even had milk in her teats and her cervix had started to open. He believes that the mass which is left is what she could not break down herself and absorb. I have been given me antibiotics for the infection in the womb, which he advised will break down and clear, also phantom meds which basically tell the brain that there are no babies and to stop all symptoms. This even had my vet who was very experienced 2nd guessing his own judgement. I'm not bothered, just glad the bitch is ok. Has anyone heard of this before so late on? Bare in mind yesterday she was 62 days. Today was official due date.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know if this was the same thing but many years ago when we were breeding and showing our Scottish Terriers, we had a female that usually had six or seven pups. I was actually working for a Vet at the time and her due date came along, she looked as big as she usually did and when she started to whelp, she had one pup. I took her into the Vet as he was sure there must be more. He x-rayed her and sure enough no more pups. It never happened again with her or any of my other females. That was back before everyone had the Internet so that gives you an idea how long ago that was.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Was a prior X-ray done to verify how many pups before you did the c-section? Were there ever any ultrasounds done to check for pups and fetal heart beats?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

"My bitch who is 2.5 years old was mated successfully and confirmed at a scan at 6 weeks. " Not exactly sure what this means but it seems to be one or the other. Guessing ultrasound.

Also "decided to X-ray before operation".


----------



## Benny1234 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. Ultrasound scan at 6 weeks confirmed live pups, definitely 2, poss 3 could be seen, anethetised ready for ceserean on Tuesday, when vet could only feel small mass, then x-rayed to be sure, no pups. Bloods were ran, organs clear, other showed infection. Vet advised mass must be the remains of what she could not absorb herself as it was so late into pregnancy, weird!&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I asked my boss about this cause I have never heard of this before I read it here! ( he is a vet of 45 years)

he said things like this do happen but he thought it seemed very late in the pregnancy and for so many puppies but weirder things have happened.


----------

